# Want to travel, need to clear debts/save



## Danielle24

Hi,

I have quite a few bills and money can be tight so i'm looking on advice where I can make cut backs. I want to visit friends in Australia this year if possible and I have an important birthday for which I need to New York. I also need to get 3k together for college fees for next September/October and would rather not borrow if possible. I'm not living in the clouds and I am aware that I might not be able to do all if any of these things this year with my income. . I posted here a while back and my debts were 16,500k so i've done a good bit of work on them. It's now €11,905 because I borrowed for college. So in total I paid over €7000 off them. I know I still borrowed more but the €200 a month had already been going off on a loan I since cleared and it's for my education. Any advice or tips are appreciated.

Income - €2116 per month (after tax)

Bills

AIB - 4,521.03: €134 per month

Car - 2595: €180 per month

R&S - 1780: €50 per month

Credit Union - 2520: €200 per month (college)

Ulster Bank OD: 624: Not clearing at the moment

Expenses

Rent: €370 per month

Cable: €30 per month

Car Insurance: €52 per month

Tax: €80 every 3 months

Bins: €70 every 6 months

VHI(Dental Insurance): €10 per month

Medication: €30 per month

ESB: €50 per month approx

Savings

Credit Union: €500

Sharesave: €1100


----------



## PaddyW

Just on the ESB, you could probably cut that back a bit. Remember to unplug everything besides the necessaries e.g. fridge. I live with two girls and our last ESB bill for two months was 83 euro. And one of the girls works from home so her computer would be on a good bit.

Also, I'd decide which is more important, going to Australia or the US and just do that one.


----------



## Danielle24

Thanks for that.

Just on the ESB we don't have Gas/Oil etc so this is for all our heating, cooking, water, TV etc. Everything is plugged out religiously when we're out, going to bed etc.


----------



## Guest110

The cost for your bins is very expensive. I live on my own and I put out a bin once every 6 weeks which costs me 3.50 (mahon's yellow plastic bag) and I recycle (tins, cardboard,plastic,bottles,paper,tetra packs) once every 6 weeks which costs me 3 euro, 

So I pay around 6.50 every 6 weeks for rubbish.

Also, my VHI Dental comes in around 250 a year which is 5 euro a week. I can only claim back max 1000 a year. Can you claim more than that back if you are paying 500 a year for your VHI ?


----------



## Danielle24

alexandra12 said:


> The cost for your bins is very expensive. I live on my own and I put out a bin once every 6 weeks which costs me 3.50 (mahon's yellow plastic bag) and I recycle (tins, cardboard,plastic,bottles,paper,tetra packs) once every 6 weeks which costs me 3 euro,
> 
> So I pay around 6.50 every 6 weeks for rubbish.
> 
> Also, my VHI Dental comes in around 250 a year which is 5 euro a week. I can only claim back max 1000 a year. Can you claim more than that back if you are paying 500 a year for your VHI ?


 
Hi Alexandra,

That sounds great about the bins, but we fill our recycling/rubbish bin at least every fortnight most of the time more. I think you misread my VHI it's only €120 for the year.


----------



## Guest110

I have 6 bins in my shed (one for each type of waste) for the recycle centre, so I do have a lot of recycle waste.I bring it all down to the recycle centre when I cant fit anymore into the bins. Most my of my waste is plastic.


----------



## Danielle24

That would be cool but we don't really have the facilities to keep this amount of bins.


----------



## pinkyBear

Hi there,
I really admire your desire to travel. I have a colleague who loves travel, and has obvious expenses such as mortgage, car loan etc.. They go to really exotic places such as traveling on the trans-Siberian train. Unfortunately to do this, they eat porridge for breakfast and lunch for about 3 months to get the money together!


----------



## Danielle24

Thanks Pinky. Don't think I could do that for 3 months not to mention you could make yourself sick.


----------



## pinkyBear

I know! Hence why I have not traveled extensively!


----------



## Danielle24

pinkyBear said:


> I know! Hence why I have not traveled extensively!


 
Ha I hope their not my only options.


----------



## aaa1

I don't really have any advice on cutting expenditure because you seem to be doing pretty well. 

But in terms of booking your tickets, make sure and check out as many travel sites as possible. Edreams, ebookers and lastminute are best. I was travelling to NYC at the last minute last February and on their website Delta were charging €550 return. I figured that wasn't a bad price for booking it just a few days before travel but I checked on ebookers anyway - the same flight was just €400. Now is the best time to book if you can because fewer people travel at this time of year and you're more likely to get a good deal


----------



## Danielle24

Thanks for that aaa1 but I can't go until later on in the year there's a good few of us going and it's for a birthday so we can't change the time  I will be sure to check out the flights though, Edreams is quite good isn't it .

*While we're on the subject does anyone know how much or what the average price of a flight from Tokyo/Hong Kong to Australia?*


----------



## IsleOfMan

Hi Danielle,
I have just re read your earlier post of 2010 about borrowing money from the Credit Union to refinance your debts. I see that you borrowed from the Credit Union but didn't refinance your other debts.
My only suggestion to you this time around is to drop the trip to Australia and concentrate on the birthday celebration in New York. Having said that you really cannot afford to do that either. I really think that you should be paying a little off your Ulster Bank overdraft rather than thinking about two holidays in the one year that some might consider once in a lifetime trips.
A cheap holiday to Spain and you should also be able to pick up your medication for a fraction of the €30 per month that you are paying in Ireland. In fact the saving might even pay for the holiday.


----------



## glasto

I agree with Park Lane I'm afraid. You have a lot of debt especially for your age (I seem to remember you are quite young?). You need to deal with it before thinking about taking big trips to Australia and NY. Me and my husband have no debt at all, earn a lot more than you, and only holiday abroad every other year, with the occasional weekend trip too. This year we will probably only go away for a cheap week in Greece and think we are lucky to get it! Last year we went camping in Ireland. Its more important IMHO to have savings, or at least reduce debt in the current economic climate. I genuinely think you need to rethink before you fall into serious problems. I made that mistake in my twenties, the cash takes a long time to pay back, especially if you have nothing but memories to show for it. Learn from others mistakes, my experience was hard won! Its lovely now to have cash in the bank, rather than worry about debts. Good luck!


----------



## Danielle24

glasto said:


> I agree with Park Lane I'm afraid. You have a lot of debt especially for your age (I seem to remember you are quite young?). You need to deal with it before thinking about taking big trips to Australia and NY. Me and my husband have no debt at all, earn a lot more than you, and only holiday abroad every other year, with the occasional weekend trip too. This year we will probably only go away for a cheap week in Greece and think we are lucky to get it! Last year we went camping in Ireland. Its more important IMHO to have savings, or at least reduce debt in the current economic climate. I genuinely think you need to rethink before you fall into serious problems. I made that mistake in my twenties, the cash takes a long time to pay back, especially if you have nothing but memories to show for it. Learn from others mistakes, my experience was hard won! Its lovely now to have cash in the bank, rather than worry about debts. Good luck!


 

Thanks for that yeah I am pretty young alright but I know when my debts will be cleared and I have money coming to me soon enough, I have a car and a college education to show for my debts so it's more than just memories. I said in my initial post that I realise I might not be able to do these things this year but I don't planning on not living just because I owe money either. Not only that but I might not be able to get out of the New York trip.


----------



## Danielle24

glasto said:


> I agree with Park Lane I'm afraid. You have a lot of debt especially for your age (I seem to remember you are quite young?). You need to deal with it before thinking about taking big trips to Australia and NY. Me and my husband have no debt at all, earn a lot more than you, and only holiday abroad every other year, with the occasional weekend trip too. This year we will probably only go away for a cheap week in Greece and think we are lucky to get it! Last year we went camping in Ireland. Its more important IMHO to have savings, or at least reduce debt in the current economic climate. I genuinely think you need to rethink before you fall into serious problems. I made that mistake in my twenties, the cash takes a long time to pay back, especially if you have nothing but memories to show for it. Learn from others mistakes, my experience was hard won! Its lovely now to have cash in the bank, rather than worry about debts. Good luck!


 

Thanks I am paying back my debt know when it will be paid back and I have money coming to me soon. I am dealing with my debt, I don't know where you gathered that I wasn't.


----------



## Bronte

Danielle24 said:


> but I don't planning on not living just because I owe money either. Not only that but I might not be able to get out of the New York trip.


 
You don't have your priorities right.  How about getting out of debt and then living.  Not going to NY or Oz is not not living and it's an experience you can do without and can in any case in the future do those trips when you can afford it.  

How much do you think trips to such long haul destinations are going to cost?  The only way you would be able to manage them is if you stop paying your current debt and/or borrowed more money.


----------



## Danielle24

Bronte said:


> You don't have your priorities right. How about getting out of debt and then living. Not going to NY or Oz is not not living and it's an experience you can do without and can in any case in the future do those trips when you can afford it.
> 
> *How much do you think trips to such long haul destinations are going to cost? The only way you would be able to manage them is if you stop paying your current debt and/or borrowed more money.*





That's not entirely true. I have accommodation in Australia and could do it pretty cheap.I'm paying a set amount of my debts every month I know when they will be paid off. Does that mean I can't enjoy things or at least try and save for nice things in the mean time? My bills and debts are paid every month before I take a cent out of my bank account so don't know why you think I don't have my priorities right. I'm all for taken on board advice and appreciative construcitive criticism but it's ludacris to say I don't have my priorities right i've paid over 7k off my debts.


----------



## Bronte

But you're not saving, in fact you're not even paying one of your debts off at all.  Getting your priorities right is saving and then travelling.  Getting educated should be entertainment and living enough for you right now.  

How much have you estimated each of the trips will cost?


----------



## pinkyBear

> Getting your priorities right is saving and then travelling.


 you know normally I would agree with you in relation to debt and travel.. 

From what I can gather I do think the OP has her priorities in order, she is young, wants to travel, has alot of debt (is paying it off) and want to go back to collage and study (which should improve income).. 

I do think it is important to travel, ok the two holidays given what the OP is paying off in loans is ambitious - but as I said I have a friend that eats porridge for 3 months to get the money to travel!!! 

I spent my 20's studying and very little travel, then 30's saving for house, and now I am paying too high a mortgage!!!  If I had my life back again, I would probably take life a little less seriously and travel more! 
P..


----------



## Danielle24

Bronte said:


> But you're not saving, in fact you're not even paying one of your debts off at all. Getting your priorities right is saving and then travelling. Getting educated should be entertainment and living enough for you right now.
> 
> How much have you estimated each of the trips will cost?


 

What? I'm paying off all my debts. These debts will be cleared a year and a half latest!!! Did you read my post? I was looking for advice about where I can make cutbacks to start saving.


----------



## Danielle24

pinkyBear said:


> you know normally I would agree with you in relation to debt and travel..
> 
> From what I can gather I do think the OP has her priorities in order, she is young, wants to travel, has alot of debt (is paying it off) and want to go back to collage and study (which should improve income)..
> 
> I do think it is important to travel, ok the two holidays given what the OP is paying off in loans is ambitious - but as I said I have a friend that eats porridge for 3 months to get the money to travel!!!
> 
> I spent my 20's studying and very little travel, then 30's saving for house, and now I am paying too high a mortgage!!! If I had my life back again, I would probably take life a little less seriously and travel more!
> P..


 

Thanks Pinky,

I am already back in college and have made a dint in my debts which I am proud of. I know the holidays are ambitious and may not be possible this year which is why i'm looking for suggestions on where I could save  or get a few extra bob. If I wanted to borrow to fund these holidays I could understand people saying I don't have my priorities right.


----------



## pj111

You don't say what the loans or bank repayments are for. Are any of them credit cards? Are they personal loans, fixed term or variable?


----------



## Bronte

Danielle24 said:


> Ulster Bank OD: 624: Not clearing at the moment


 
It was this I was referring to.  I also missed the savings of 1.5K at the bottom of the expenses.  My mistake on that.  

I can't see where you can make other savings other than doing the porridge route that Pinky bear referred to.  I did it myself when I was younger but it was spaghetti hoops on toast instead and walking everywhere to save transport costs.  Didn't have luxuries like cable either.  Any travel I did was to work for college fees etc.  Also haven't done Oz yet, will do so when kids are reared and we have the time.  So I do see it from Pinky bear's viewpoint also.


----------



## Danielle24

pj111 said:


> You don't say what the loans or bank repayments are for. Are any of them credit cards? Are they personal loans, fixed term or variable?


 

That's irrelevant. That's not what my post was asking about?


----------



## Danielle24

Bronte said:


> It was this I was referring to. I also missed the savings of 1.5K at the bottom of the expenses. My mistake on that.
> 
> I can't see where you can make other savings other than doing the porridge route that Pinky bear referred to. I did it myself when I was younger but it was spaghetti hoops on toast instead and walking everywhere to save transport costs. Didn't have luxuries like cable either. Any travel I did was to work for college fees etc. Also haven't done Oz yet, will do so when kids are reared and we have the time. So I do see it from Pinky bear's viewpoint also.


 

yeah i'm not paying a set amount back every month on the OD it's an interest free one so I just throw a few bob off it every now and again, it's €650 but i'm concentrating on the high interest debts at the moment.


----------



## SlurrySlump

Danielle24 said:


> yeah i'm not paying a set amount back every month on the OD it's an interest free one so I just throw a few bob off it every now and again, it's €650 but i'm concentrating on the high interest debts at the moment.


 
How can an overdraft from Ulster Bank be interest free?

Your trip to Australia even with free accommodation will cost you minimum €2000. Your trip to New York will cost, what, €1000?.

The only way that you can make a saving to fund these trips is to stop paying off one of the loans as there doesn't appear to be any more fat to trim.  Is this what you want?  To be back in square one?

Next year there will be something else that "has" to be done with more debt accumulating alongside.


----------



## Danielle24

SlurrySlump said:


> How can an overdraft from Ulster Bank be interest free?
> 
> Your trip to Australia even with free accommodation will cost you minimum €2000. Your trip to New York will cost, what, €1000?.
> 
> The only way that you can make a saving to fund these trips is to stop paying off one of the loans as there doesn't appear to be any more fat to trim. Is this what you want? To be back in square one?
> 
> Next year there will be something else that "*has*" to be done with more debt accumulating alongside.


 
Are you for real did you stop and read my post did I not say I don't know if this possible, was wondering if anyone could make suggestions on where I can make cuts to "possibly" do "one" of these trips. Where did I say I definitely am going on these trips even if it means being back in square one and getting into more debt. It's a student Overdraft. Where did I say "*has" *to be done.


----------



## truthseeker

Danielle24 said:


> Are you for real did you stop and read my post....


 
I can see this thread is going in the same direction as an earlier thread from the OP:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=134009

Danielle24 - if you dont want to listen to what people are telling you and you respond to posters suggestions in such a rude manner - why do you bother opening threads asking for advice?

In your other thread you just wanted people to tell you what you wanted to hear - and its the same here.

Im with the posters who think you should clear the debt first, then worry about travel. Both trips you are talking about are very high end luxury holidays - with your level of personal debt it would make more sense (imo) to clear the debt first.


----------



## IsleOfMan

Danielle24 said:


> Are you for real did you stop and read my post did I not say I don't know if this possible, was wondering if anyone could make suggestions on where I can make cuts to "possibly" do "one" of these trips. Where did I say I definitely am going on these trips even if it means being back in square one and getting into more debt. It's a student Overdraft. Where did I say "*has" *to be done.


 
Wow!  You really haven't changed one bit have you? Agree with Danielle or else suffer her venom.

You kind of said it *"has"* to be done here.  "_Not only that but I might not be able to get out of the New York trip"  _

I think the previous poster was correct. The only way that you can afford both or one of the holidays is by not paying back one of your loans. I think back to square one sums it up all right.


----------



## IsleOfMan

Danielle24 said:


> Are you for real did you stop and read my post did I not say I don't know if this possible, was wondering if anyone could make suggestions on where I can make cuts to "possibly" do "one" of these trips. Where did I say I definitely am going on these trips even if it means being back in square one and getting into more debt. It's a student Overdraft. Where did I say "*has" *to be done.


 
Slurry Slump actually helped you out in your other thread by giving you a link to a website that deals in cheap fares to Australia and you say to him in this thread "Are you for real". He was trying to help you!


http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=149229


----------



## Danielle24

ParkLane said:


> Wow! You really haven't changed one bit have you? Agree with Danielle or else suffer her venom.
> 
> You kind of said it *"has"* to be done here. "_Not only that but I might not be able to get out of the New York trip" _
> 
> I think the previous poster was correct. The only way that you can afford both or one of the holidays is by not paying back one of your loans. I think back to square one sums it up all right.


 

I might not how does that equate to "has" to? I don't appreciate your last comment one bit, i've made a serious effort to make a dint in my debts and get back to college, your coment is really offensive.


----------



## Danielle24

truthseeker said:


> I can see this thread is going in the same direction as an earlier thread from the OP:
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=134009
> 
> Danielle24 - if you dont want to listen to what people are telling you and you respond to posters suggestions in such a rude manner - why do you bother opening threads asking for advice?
> 
> In your other thread you just wanted people to tell you what you wanted to hear - and its the same here.
> 
> Im with the posters who think you should clear the debt first, then worry about travel. Both trips you are talking about are very high end luxury holidays - with your level of personal debt it would make more sense (imo) to clear the debt first.


 
I simply asked about the possibility of saving for these holidays and people are jumping down my neck telling me I haven't got my priorites right talking about being back to square one and getting into more debt when I never once mentioned anything about getting into more debt.


----------



## truthseeker

Danielle24 said:


> I simply asked about the possibility of saving for these holidays and people are jumping down my neck telling me I haven't got my priorites right talking about being back to square one and getting into more debt when I never once mentioned anything about getting into more debt.


 
Look, you asked for opnions, youre getting opinions. You are not going to agree with every opinion you get, and people have different sets of priorities in life, hence some people will prioritise clearing debt, others will prioritise other things.

The key thing here is that just because you dont agree with someone elses opinion is no reason to be rude to them or smart with them - when you are the one who asked for the advice in the first place.
You need to learn how to take constructive criticism!!

Your posts are coming across as though you just want to shoot down any suggestion that doesnt match with what you want to do, and there is a constant round of you justifying why its ok for you to do it - despite you being the one to ask was it a good idea to do it in the first place.

You say you are proud of making the dint you have made in your debt - great, happy for you! But - you should never have had that level of debt in the first place at your age so you might want to temper that pride a bit and remember how you ended up in this position.

Now youre talking about really nice holidays that anyone would be lucky to go on - and it just seems like you havent actually changed your attitude at all.

Dont forget that youre getting advice for free here and people are actually trying to help you.


----------



## Bronco Lane

Unfortunately you are so angry you are not reading what people are saying. You asked how you could make savings so you could possibly go on two rather expensive holidays. You listed your outgoings.  One poster said that you had trimmed all of the fat, that there were no more savings to be made unless you defaulted on your loan repayments.  This is true.  You jumped down his throat for saying this.  Can you not understand this?

What are the alternatives?  Cut off your cable? Stop paying rent? Dump your rubbish in your neighbours bins? Stop taking medication?

It was suggested use more recycling efforts..  You have no room to store, you say!
Get cheaper medication from Spain.....ignored this suggestion completly.

O.K. This is what you need to do.  Go on holidays to Australia and go on holidays to New York. Enjoy yourself. Go ahead, because you deserve it. You have paid a pittance off your loans and all your friends are enjoying the sun in Australia and you are not. You are stuck like the rest of us in cold, miserable Ireland.

And when you come back, come crying to us again because you got a legal letter from your bank...


----------



## WaterWater

Bronte said:


> How much do you think trips to such long haul destinations are going to cost?


 
An important question and nicely avoided by the OP.  Why?

Because Slurry put his finger on it.

_"Your trip to Australia even with free accommodation will cost you minimum €2000. Your trip to New York will cost, what, €1000". _

Based on the information given the only way to make a substantial saving is by moving in to free rental accommodation. Move back home.


----------



## Danielle24

Bronco Lane said:


> Unfortunately you are so angry you are not reading what people are saying. You asked how you could make savings so you could possibly go on two rather expensive holidays. You listed your outgoings. One poster said that you had trimmed all of the fat, that there were no more savings to be made unless you defaulted on your loan repayments. This is true. You jumped down his throat for saying this. Can you not understand this?
> 
> What are the alternatives? Cut off your cable? Stop paying rent? Dump your rubbish in your neighbours bins? Stop taking medication?
> 
> It was suggested use more recycling efforts.. You have no room to store, you say!
> Get cheaper medication from Spain.....ignored this suggestion completly.
> 
> *O.K. This is what you need to do. Go on holidays to Australia and go on holidays to New York. Enjoy yourself. Go ahead, because you deserve it. You have paid a pittance off your loans and all your friends are enjoying the sun in Australia and you are not. You are stuck like the rest of us in cold, miserable Ireland.*
> 
> And when you come back, come crying to us again because you got a legal letter from your bank...


 
I never get any letters from the bank, this is why I get annoyed people with their melodramatics. I only asked for advice on how I could save money do people think it's visable to go on on one, two or none of these holidays, where did I say anything about not paying my loans, I've paid over 11k off my loans how do you call that pittance?


----------



## Danielle24

WaterWater said:


> An important question and nicely avoided by the OP. Why?
> 
> Because Slurry put his finger on it.
> 
> _"Your trip to Australia even with free accommodation will cost you minimum €2000. Your trip to New York will cost, what, €1000". _
> 
> Based on the information given the only way to make a substantial saving is by moving in to free rental accommodation. Move back home.


 

Flights to Australia - €943. Going for 3 weeks could live off my wages and maybe bring a few hundred extra.

Flights to New York - €465. Not sure how long for.

I think in quite aggressive manner you've all made it very clear that this is not viable and I won't be able to save for it so thanks for that.


----------



## WaterWater

Danielle24 said:


> That's irrelevant. That's not what my post was asking about?


 
The question was very relevant. I am sure that pj111 was only trying to find out if you are paying high interest on your credit card debt before advising you to re-finance this part of your debt at a lower rate of interest. Maybe he could have advised you how to go about this?


----------



## Danielle24

WaterWater said:


> The question was very relevant. I am sure that pj111 was only trying to find out if you are paying high interest on your credit card debt before advising you to re-finance this part of your debt at a lower rate of interest. Maybe he could have advised you how to go about this?


 

I don't have a credit card.


----------



## Danielle24

*Get cheaper medication from Spain.....ignored this suggestion completly.*

 My medication changes frequently it wouldn't pay me to do this.


----------



## Bronte

Danielle24 said:


> Flights to Australia - €943. Going for 3 weeks could live off my wages and maybe bring a few hundred extra.
> 
> Flights to New York - €465. Not sure how long for.
> 
> .


 
So two far flung destinations for 1.5K.  Holiday of a lifetime and all that and two in the one year.  You have the money saved already so have a great time.  Many moons ago I flew to New York to work and it cost me more than €465 and had to get working immediately.  Didn't realise how cheap Oz and NY were.  Fair play to you if you can do New York on less than 500 Euro, never mind Oz on less than 1.K but as you said yourself you want to live a little.


----------



## glasto

Danielle24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have quite a few bills and money can be tight so i'm looking on advice where I can make cut backs. I want to visit friends in Australia this year if possible and I have an important birthday for which I need to New York. I also need to get 3k together for college fees for next September/October and would rather not borrow if possible. I'm not living in the clouds and I am aware that I might not be able to do all if any of these things this year with my income. . I posted here a while back and my debts were 16,500k so i've done a good bit of work on them. It's now €11,905 because I borrowed for college. So in total I paid over €7000 off them. I know I still borrowed more but the €200 a month had already been going off on a loan I since cleared and it's for my education. Any advice or tips are appreciated.
> 
> Income - €2116 per month (after tax)
> 
> Bills
> 
> AIB - 4,521.03: €134 per month
> 
> Car - 2595: €180 per month
> 
> R&S - 1780: €50 per month
> 
> Credit Union - 2520: €200 per month (college)
> 
> Ulster Bank OD: 624: Not clearing at the moment
> 
> Expenses
> 
> Rent: €370 per month
> 
> Cable: €30 per month
> 
> Car Insurance: €52 per month
> 
> Tax: €80 every 3 months
> 
> Bins: €70 every 6 months
> 
> VHI(Dental Insurance): €10 per month
> 
> Medication: €30 per month
> 
> ESB: €50 per month approx
> 
> Savings
> 
> Credit Union: €500
> 
> Sharesave: €1100



I'm confused. Can you clarify how much you actually owe as it is very unclear from your posts. In this post you say your debts were 16.5k, but now you owe €11905. Then you say you have paid back 7k. Then in a later post you have paid back 11k? Are you saying you've paid debt back and then taken it out again, if so then its not debt repaid.

Also you are asking advice on how to budget to afford these trips, yet you are refusing to give details like interest rates. Its really hard to see what you want people to say to you, and you do come accross as pretty rude to people who are freely giving advice. I say to you again I spent like a mad fool in my twenties, when I finally wised up it took me several years to get myself sorted, and man did I kick myself at getting into debt. And I had a very well paid job too! Still, it was a lesson well learnt, I enjoy having savings and no debt, it was worth the hard work. I pay cash for everything now. People here are trying to give you the benefit of their hard won experience, but maybe its something you need to learn for yourself.

Incidentally if you are interested in strategies to pay down your debt moneysavingexpert has some great tools and advice fora. I recommed the snowball debt calculator, its a real eye opener. Good luck.


----------



## WaterWater

Danielle24 said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Just on the ESB we don't have Gas/Oil etc so this is for all our heating, cooking, water, TV etc. Everything is plugged out religiously when we're out, going to bed etc.


 
When you say "we" I assume that a number of you are renting together? Why is your cable TV so expensive?

My basic package with UPC is coming in at just over €30 per month. Are you paying the full bill?


----------



## niceoneted

Op from what I can see you list costs for the month and then the difference between these and your income is 971 approx. I assume some of this is going on the likes of petrol and food, phone perhaps and entertainment as you don't list those expenses. Are you saving 500 per month? Can you please clarify?

My advice having been to both Oz and NY (4 times) is you will need to have more than just the cost of your flight and bare essentials. I had accommodation in both Oz and NY but it still costs a lot of money. You don't want to go all that way and not to get to see anything. Example possibly - friend living in Sydney but you want to go up the west coast to the barrier reef - you will need travel expenses, accommodation, food, expenses etc. Go on a dive on the reef of white water rafting or sky dive. While in Sydney Climb the Bridge, head on a trip to the blue mountains, wine district other. You might want to go to Alice Springs to experience the outback or head down to Melbourne or over to Perth. There will also be expenses to heading out be it for food or drink. 
Like wise in NY although it is more expensive to do things there. Even going for a drink you have to tip them. You'll want to do the Liberty Island ferry or empire state or r
Rockefeller centre or some of the museums. Travel in from the airports is a few bob and then getting around the city - not to mention that one can not go to NY without going shopping and given the seeming bargains one can spend a lot. 

I had big debt years ago ran up from spending on things I didn't want to wait to do, but which I should have waited to do. 
I am now debt free (mortgage excepted but it's small). Despite taking several pay cuts in the last few years and spending 10k on further ed I am still taking as many holidays as I love them and live for them but I save and money is never a problem when away. 
There is no point going so far away and not doing all there is to do thus having to go back to do the them again when you can afford them - as this is waste. 
My tuppence worth from experience. 

Money savers - cut cable, phone, eat basically on about 25 euro a week. Good luck with it. If you do decide to do the two look into getting a round the world ticket with a number of stops built in and stop in NY on the way to or back form OZ. I did this on my trip out there.


----------



## Danielle24

Bronte said:


> So two far flung destinations for 1.5K. Holiday of a lifetime and all that and two in the one year. You have the money saved already so have a great time. Many moons ago I flew to New York to work and it cost me more than €465 and had to get working immediately. Didn't realise how cheap Oz and NY were. Fair play to you if you can do New York on less than 500 Euro, never mind Oz on less than 1.K but as you said yourself you want to live a little.


 
This is only the cost of my flights. I was only seeing what my options were or if anyone had any suggestions I never said i'm definitely going to these 2 places this year.


----------



## Danielle24

niceoneted said:


> Op from what I can see you list costs for the month and then the difference between these and your income is 971 approx. I assume some of this is going on the likes of petrol and food, phone perhaps and entertainment as you don't list those expenses. Are you saving 500 per month? Can you please clarify?
> 
> My advice having been to both Oz and NY (4 times) is you will need to have more than just the cost of your flight and bare essentials. I had accommodation in both Oz and NY but it still costs a lot of money. You don't want to go all that way and not to get to see anything. Example possibly - friend living in Sydney but you want to go up the west coast to the barrier reef - you will need travel expenses, accommodation, food, expenses etc. Go on a dive on the reef of white water rafting or sky dive. While in Sydney Climb the Bridge, head on a trip to the blue mountains, wine district other. You might want to go to Alice Springs to experience the outback or head down to Melbourne or over to Perth. There will also be expenses to heading out be it for food or drink.
> Like wise in NY although it is more expensive to do things there. Even going for a drink you have to tip them. You'll want to do the Liberty Island ferry or empire state or r
> Rockefeller centre or some of the museums. Travel in from the airports is a few bob and then getting around the city - not to mention that one can not go to NY without going shopping and given the seeming bargains one can spend a lot.
> 
> I had big debt years ago ran up from spending on things I didn't want to wait to do, but which I should have waited to do.
> I am now debt free (mortgage excepted but it's small). Despite taking several pay cuts in the last few years and spending 10k on further ed I am still taking as many holidays as I love them and live for them but I save and money is never a problem when away.
> There is no point going so far away and not doing all there is to do thus having to go back to do the them again when you can afford them - as this is waste.
> My tuppence worth from experience.
> 
> Money savers - cut cable, phone, eat basically on about 25 euro a week. Good luck with it. If you do decide to do the two look into getting a round the world ticket with a number of stops built in and stop in NY on the way to or back form OZ. I did this on my trip out there.


 

Thanks for taking the time to write this, much appreciated. As for expenses, petrol etc is about €160 a month and food about €120 (not including eating out). I have decided to sit in until my birthday and then until the summer so this should save a good bit and I have study to do.


----------



## Danielle24

WaterWater said:


> When you say "we" I assume that a number of you are renting together? Why is your cable TV so expensive?
> 
> My basic package with UPC is coming in at just over €30 per month. Are you paying the full bill?


 
I have been looking at changing supplier as it is vey expensive and I don't watch much TV. There is 2 of us renting together. It's €30 each a month. We are also looking to move to cheaper accommodation/get the rent reduced.


----------



## Danielle24

glasto said:


> I'm confused. Can you clarify how much you actually owe as it is very unclear from your posts. In this post you say *your debts were 16.5k, but now you owe €11905. Then you say you have paid back 7k. Then in a later post you have paid back 11k? Are you saying you've paid debt back and then taken it out again, if so then its not debt repaid.*
> 
> I was referring to how much i've paid since a thread I had a while ago and a how much i've paid in total.
> 
> Also you are asking advice on how to budget to afford these trips, yet you are refusing to give details like interest rates. Its really hard to see what you want people to say to you, and you do come accross as pretty rude to people who are freely giving advice. I say to you again I spent like a mad fool in my twenties, when I finally wised up it took me several years to get myself sorted, and man did I kick myself at getting into debt. And I had a very well paid job too! Still, it was a lesson well learnt, I enjoy having savings and no debt, it was worth the hard work. I pay cash for everything now. People here are trying to give you the benefit of their hard won experience, but maybe its something you need to learn for yourself.
> 
> Incidentally if you are interested in strategies to pay down your debt moneysavingexpert has some great tools and advice fora. I recommed the snowball debt calculator, its a real eye opener. Good luck.


 

I don't spend like a fool I shop in Penneys, rare occassion these days, my nights our are about my only luxury at the moment and even they are being knocked on the head. I have 3 spreadsheets to calculate my debt, one with snowball built in. I shop in Tescos.


----------



## Bronte

Danielle24 said:


> This is only the cost of my flights. I was only seeing what my options were or if anyone had any suggestions I never said i'm definitely going to these 2 places this year.


 
All my requests for how much you propose to spend have fallen on deaf ears so I was not being serious, like yourself really.  If you were serious you would have costed out and declared on here how much you really planned to spend and how you planned to save for it.  Instead you've only provided the figure for the cheapest flight you can find, not necessarily the flight you will get.  Which I find evasive.  Compounded by your attack at anyone on here whom you've asked for financial advice that you don't want to listen to.  Basically you want to go, you feel you're entitled to go and why on earth you asked any of us on here if it makes financial sense eludes me.  

Anyone who wanted to live a little and see Oz would need 3-5K to do it right.  Younger people who are prepared to live on friend's couches can do it cheaper obviously.  Other than relations or very good friends people don't like free loaders but young people don't mind so much.   You're of the opinion the cost will be little or nothing.  That you can live on your current wages as you do now while out there.  With all your debt that surely means you'll not be able to afford to eat out while in Oz never mind take a trip anywhere.  If you consider that living fair play to you.  But you have in this thread and the other one said you want to live a little and are constantly looking for praise for having paid down debt that your yourself alone incurred on frivolity.  You'd need to spend a minimum of 3 weeks there to justify the long haul.  Flights and taxes to there plus a stopover, plus flights within the country will come to 1.5/2K alone at a guess.  In the other thread you also stated that one of the things that go you into financial trouble was a holiday.  You should think about that.


----------



## SlugBreath

Danielle24 said:


> There is 2 of us renting together. It's €30 each a month.


 
That's over €700 a year on cable. Have you been serious when you said that you have cut everything back. In your other thread you said that you couldn't even afford to visit the dentist, yet you spend this amount of money on cable television. (Only the best for Danielle). Why have you not moved to a cheaper provider before this?


----------



## glasto

Danielle24 said:


> I don't spend like a fool I shop in Penneys, rare occassion these days, my nights our are about my only luxury at the moment and even they are being knocked on the head. I have 3 spreadsheets to calculate my debt, one with snowball built in. I shop in Tescos.



I didn't say you spent like a fool, I said _*I*_ spent like a fool, and that it took me quite a while to get over the resulting debt. I was trying to point out that you don't want to be making the same mistakes I made as you will regret it. And actually, as others have pointed out, taking such expensive trips would be foolish in your situation, especially as you don't know how you are going to fund these trips and also another 3k in tuition fees. So, how much do you owe, and how much did you pay off, you bolded the question in my post but didn't answer it?


----------



## SlugBreath

Bronte said:


> Basically you want to go, you feel you're entitled to go and why on earth you asked any of us on here if it makes financial sense eludes me.


 
If you look at the list of outgoings that was provided there really was nothing left to "cut". Yet there was no mention of other outgoings on this list where cuts could have been made. Why? 

Because this was done on purpose. She didn't want to list those areas where cuts could have been made. Danielle is going on this trip but feels guilty about it. It's as if she is looking for some sort of approval. 

She needed to be "given out" to for even contemplating these holidays. Well that's happened and now feeling sorry for herself she is going to treat herself for all of the aggro. To what? A holiday of course.


----------



## Danielle24

SlugBreath said:


> That's over €700 a year on cable. Have you been serious when you said that you have cut everything back. In your other thread you said that you couldn't even afford to visit the dentist, yet you spend this amount of money on cable television. (Only the best for Danielle). Why have you not moved to a cheaper provider before this?


 

I don't appreciate your sarcastic tone, seriously whats your problem? The cable is in my landladys name so it's not as simple as just changing, she's really hard to get hold of and she has to cancel it I can't.


----------



## Danielle24

SlugBreath said:


> If you look at the list of outgoings that was provided there really was nothing left to "cut". Yet there was no mention of other outgoings on this list where cuts could have been made. Why?
> 
> Because this was done on purpose. She didn't want to list those areas where cuts could have been made. Danielle is going on this trip but feels guilty about it. It's as if she is looking for some sort of approval.
> 
> She needed to be "given out" to for even contemplating these holidays. Well that's happened and now feeling sorry for herself she is going to treat herself for all of the aggro. To what? A holiday of course.


 
What the hell are you going on about. Your post makes no sense. I don't need anyones approval. You get this from me seeking advice about going on a holiday how is it other poster can offer constructive and practical advice yet others have to resort to sniping like this. I never said I was going on a holiday did you not read my post.


----------



## Danielle24

glasto said:


> I didn't say you spent like a fool, I said _*I*_ spent like a fool, and that it took me quite a while to get over the resulting debt. I was trying to point out that you don't want to be making the same mistakes I made as you will regret it. And actually, as others have pointed out, taking such expensive trips would be foolish in your situation, especially as you don't know how you are going to fund these trips and also another 3k in tuition fees. So, how much do you owe, and how much did you pay off, you bolded the question in my post but didn't answer it?


 

Yes, and I spent like a fool but I have learned the hardway and I have a handle on my debts I got rid of all my credit cards, etc. I appreciate you think it may be foolish and I simply was looking for advice opinions, practical advice etc. I owe just over 11k and have paid off over 10k I had a lot of debt.


----------



## DrMoriarty

Thread closed pending consideration by the moderators.


----------



## DrMoriarty

Thread re-opened and a number of OT posts deleted. Please bear in mind the , particularly:


> *10 - Do not abuse other posters*
> Controversy and argument are welcome. But please keep your comments civil. Attack an opinion by all means, but please don't attack the person expressing the opinion. Posts or threads which use language designed to be deliberately offensive or just to stir up trouble will be deleted.


----------



## Plek Trum

Danielle - keep it old style.   Get an empty biscuit tin, seal it with tape and cut a hole in it.  Put in every NOTE you can, do not bother with coins unless they are 1e and 2e.
Put EVERY spare bit of money you have in it, even the last fiver at the end of the  week or month AFTER you have paid all your existing committments.  Put the change from your purse in it when you can.  Seriously, everytime.  Don't carry anything larger than a tenner on you if going into town.

Save, save, save.  Open nearer the time, say 6 weeks before trip which is plenty of time to book flights.  See what you have.  If its there, you go - if its not, you dont. 

Its up to you to do the hardwork and knuckle down if you want to do everything you hope.

Best of luck - let us know how you get on!


----------



## Danielle24

Plek Trum said:


> Danielle - keep it old style. Get an empty biscuit tin, seal it with tape and cut a hole in it. Put in every NOTE you can, do not bother with coins unless they are 1e and 2e.
> Put EVERY spare bit of money you have in it, even the last fiver at the end of the week or month AFTER you have paid all your existing committments. Put the change from your purse in it when you can. Seriously, everytime. Don't carry anything larger than a tenner on you if going into town.
> 
> Save, save, save. Open nearer the time, say 6 weeks before trip which is plenty of time to book flights. See what you have. If its there, you go - if its not, you dont.
> 
> Its up to you to do the hardwork and knuckle down if you want to do everything you hope.
> 
> Best of luck - let us know how you get on!


 

I really like this idea. I think Oldschool is the only way forward. Lazer cards are a curse. Even if I don't save enough I still have a nice lump sum to book a cheap and cheerful holiday or throw it off my debts


----------



## horusd

I've been sticking money in various locations around the house for years, it's great. If I ever pop me clogs someone is going to have a great time finding all these little deposits! I save small amounts for car tax, ESB, gas etc and also have a general "slush fund" that I stick one and two Euro coins into. I clear it out every now and then and buy myself something. It sounds so "naff" but it great fun. I was explaining this ( rather sheepishly) to a friend of mine who is useless with money, has lots of debts, and worries constantly about money. An interesting and important aspect of this came up and that I hadn't really considered before. For him, saving is an unpleasant chore, whereas for me it's fun. I don't think this should be under-estimated. If we LIKE doing something, we generally keep doing it!


----------



## Greta

horusd said:


> For him, saving is an unpleasant chore, whereas for me it's fun. I don't think this should be under-estimated. If we LIKE doing something, we generally keep doing it!



You are right, but it is possible to have fun saving into bank accounts rather than in various places around the house


----------



## lewisa

The best way to do this is to: first do not borrow money, then limit your intake to the greatest needs, and finally realize your projects starting with the most important or even vital, Good luck.


----------



## horusd

Greta I do save mostly in the bank, but I take the small amounts out of current spending.  Psychologically if it's out of my wallet, I treat it as "spent" and I manage 2 reduce my spending to match what's left.  I think saving is as much a state of mind as anything else. By making it into a game we can "trick " ourselves into succeeding or failing,depending on our mental financial plan.  There is a line from the bible (I think ) " ....as a man thinks so he is".


----------



## horusd

Apologies 2 OP and mods BTW ....realise I went off topic here.


----------



## Danielle24

No probs your advice has been really helpful


----------



## Mongola

Danielle, 

I have carefully read your thread and while you are asking for advice at first on how to make cutbacks but you seem to reject (quite strongly at times) every one that is suggested. Saying that, we are individuals and all have a different, personal point of view, beliefs, needs and wants so try to understand their point of view and consider it before shutting them down.(at least) You should not feel personally attacked. You ve asked for advice, and that is what people are offering you. 

Just keep in mind that many people here have been there and the advice/suggestions you are getting are from personal experience so I would seriously let my guard down and really take it in! Why not learn from other people's experience?

Danielle, the first advice that I would say is that to me, it does not make sense to have savings when you have debt. I would concentrate on one debt at the time and overpay as much as you can. 

Medication: are you asking you GP or consultant o give you a generic brand? Same but much cheaper. 

Bins: I agree with many posters saying that it is too much. With paper/cardboard make sure you fold them as much as you can in your bin, also you do have a car so a weekly or monthly trip to a recycling center would save you a few more euros. 

I think you need to include all your expenses as you are missing: petrol costs, groceries etc...

You ve mentioned that you ve made a dent in your repayments. I don t know if you are looking for congratulations but while this is a good start, you still have a long road ahead so don t think you are out of the woods just yet but it is a good start. The only thing is that your numbers don t add up ( balance remaining) 

My suggestions would also be to keep a spending diary, writing down everything you spend, (from your morning cafe to the evening milk carton bought in your corner shop) as it is a good way to be able to look back and see where the real savings can be made. 

As far as the trips are concerned, I ve been to New York several times, not Oz and anybody here will tell you, it is not a cheap city. Great deals but not cheap...I would totally rethink those trips! I am in my mid twenties and I love travelling, home and abroad
but if I was in the situation you are in ( on that salary and having those debts), I would forget about those trips to a) repay what you owe and b) be able to afford your education at the same time!

I wish you the best of luck and I do hope all the advice you got here (on website) will not fall on deaf ears. I just hope we on t get a new thread in a few months asking for debt advice! Whatever you choose to do, good luck.


----------



## Danielle24

Thanks everyone for their advice. New York is off the cards, thinking of holding off OZ until I get my money early next year. I've started saving though so will be going on a nice sun holiday regardless deserved me thinks.


----------



## marimarlouis

*hi*

Hi. Best solution is to set first all the necessities and set aside those wants. By that, you can save a lot of money.


----------



## irishmoss

Is it wise to go on a sun holiday? At a guess that's a least a grand you could put off your loans. That is a luxury.


----------

